# Starting my billing practice...need help please!!



## pajohnson (Apr 1, 2022)

Hi All,
My current company that I work for is going to be closing due to the owner retiring.   The other therapists there would like me to continue billing for them.  So I am looking for anyone out there who does independent billing for mental health.  I would like to know what software you use and how much you are charging? Do you bill by each individual client or by the month?    Any information would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you in advance.  Currently, I am familiar with Therapist Helper and Ability for claim submission.  Again this is for mental health.  
Thank you,
PJ
CPC, CANPC


----------



## arulnirraj (Jun 23, 2022)

I am owning Medical Billing company , if you are interested we can partnership. I can get you the delivery and you can oversee us. If you are Interested please reach me. My email address Yadvi.kumar@reventec.net


----------

